# guerre intestine



## HogansIslander

"Le risque de guerre intestine est tout à fait possible au Liban"

I guess it is a civil war...?


----------



## walkyrie

HogansIslander said:


> "Le risque de guerre intestine est tout à fait possible au Liban"
> 
> I guess it is a civil war...?


 
That, or a gastroenteritis


----------



## Tresley

Hello,

Does anyone know how to translate 'guerre intestine' into English?

Here is the context:

"Les océans sont des réserves incroyables de pétrole et de gaz. L'Arctique est d'ailleurs devenu l'objet de toutes les convoitises et des *guerres "intestines"* entre la Russie, les Etats-Unis, le Danemark et le Canada."

My attempt:
 
"The oceans have incredible reserves of oil and gas.  What is more, the Arctic has become an area of great desire and *wars "in the making"* between Russia, the United States, Denmark and Canada."
 
I am only guessing here.  
 
What do French-speakers understand when they read *"guerre intestine"*?  
 
Any help would be very much appreciated.
 
Thank you.


----------



## Celinibellini

very deep quarrel
violent


----------



## Tresley

Ah! Thank you Celinibellini.

So, how about:

a "bitter" war

or 

a "messy" war


----------



## Celinibellini

sounds more like bitter to me
when we speak about guerre intestine it's usually in the case of a long and recurrent quarrel between opponents... don't know if I am very clear!
not so easy to explain abstract concept


----------



## Tresley

I think I understand the imagery now, because the intestines are long!

So, I now think that it means:

a "protracted" war (i.e. a war that will last a long time)

or

a "long and drawn-out" war

Thank you.


----------



## cairo02

It means internal quarrels or divisions inside a family or communauty or even country.


----------



## Tresley

cairo02 said:


> It means internal quarrels or divisions inside a family or communauty or even country.


 
Now, I am really confused!

I can understand this meaning regarding the first question about the Lebanon, but my translation involves different countries, so it can't be "internal" or "civil" war.

Or, perhaps "guerre intestine" has two meanings!?

Help!


----------



## funnyhat

You could say "internecine warfare" in English.


----------



## Tresley

Hello Funnyhat,

Perhaps you are right. I have heard of 'internecine' warfare, but never looked up what it really meant!

I have looked through my dictionaries and "internecine" seems to fit.



The word has many meanings:

Of or relating to struggle within a nation, organisation, or group.
Mutually destructive; ruinous or fatal to both sides.
Characterised by bloodshed or carnage.
Deadly; pert to civil war
I take it that 'group' in the above definition could be a 'group of countries'.

"Internecine" seems to fit what everyone has been telling me.


Thank you very much indeed.


----------



## Already-Seen

> the Arctic has become an area of great desire


 
I don't agree with the "desire" part of the sentence. I'm not sure how to translate "être l'objet de toutes les convoitises" though.

I think what the author means is that the Artic is "l'objet de convoitises" and also "l'objet de guerres" (The Artic is both sought-after (convoité) and the source of "intestine" wars). I'm not sure your translation conveyed that.


----------



## funnyhat

You're welcome!


----------



## Already-Seen

And also I wouldn't say "The oceans have ..." but "Oceans have..." since you are talking about oceans in general.


----------



## Tresley

Hello Already-Seen,

I have taken your comments on board. So for:

"Les océans sont des réserves incroyables de pétrole et de gaz. L'Arctique est d'ailleurs devenu l'objet de toutes les convoitises et des *guerres "intestines"* entre la Russie, les Etats-Unis, le Danemark et le Canada."

How about:

"The oceans hold incredible reserves of oil and gas. What is more, the Arctic has become both a sought-after and *fiercely fought* *over* area for Russia, the United States, Denmark and Canada."

I have used 'the oceans' because it refers to 'the oceans of the world'.

I like your suggestion of 'sought-after' for 'convoitises'. This captures the meaning of 'desirable', 'longed for', 'covetted' etc

'Guerres "intestines" ' I have translated as 'fiercely fought over'.

It seems to flow in English now. But, does this sound correct?


----------



## Gilles DENIS

C'est une vieille discussion (il y a presque 10 ans...) mais il y a un contresens ici ! l'adjectif "intestin" ou "intestine" est peu utilisé aujourd'hui mais il était commun avant le 19e siècle (je suis historien et je l'ai souvent rencontré). Il est synonyme d'interne. Même en anglais on peut le trouver au 17 et au 18e siècle ("intestine troubles and confusions"). Des "guerres intestines" sont des guerres internes (guerres civiles par exemple). Il est vrai que les guerres civiles ont souvent un caractère pérenne : elles durent... (ex protestants et catholiques en Irlande du Nord). D'où la série de conséquences sans doute dans l'évolution du terme évoqué au paragraphe #11

 L'Arctique est d'ailleurs devenu l'objet de toutes les convoitises et des *guerres "intestines"* entre la Russie, les Etats-Unis, le Danemark et le Canada." = des guerres internes à cette région, entre tous ces pays, guerres sous-jacentes, sourdes, quelque peu froides, potentielles... internal wars


----------



## Gilles DENIS

C'est une vieille discussion (il y a presque 10 ans...) mais il y a un contresens ici ! l'adjectif "intestin" ou "intestine" est peu utilisé aujourd'hui mais il était commun avant le 19e siècle (je suis historien et je l'ai souvent rencontré). Il est synonyme d'interne. Même en anglais on peut le trouver au 17 et au 18e siècle ("intestine troubles and confusions"). Des "guerres intestines" sont des guerres internes (guerres civiles par exemple). Il est vrai que les guerres civiles ont souvent un caractère pérenne : elles durent... (ex protestants et catholiques en Irlande du Nord). D'où la série de conséquences sans doute dans l'évolution du terme évoqué au paragraphe #11

 L'Arctique est d'ailleurs devenu l'objet de toutes les convoitises et des *guerres "intestines"* entre la Russie, les Etats-Unis, le Danemark et le Canada." = des guerres internes à cette région, entre tous ces pays, guerres sous-jacentes, sourdes, quelque peu froides, potentielles... internal wars, hidden wars?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

The original meaning of "internecine" was 'bloody, savage' (from Latin), but it acquired 'intern(al)' as another meaning- the one more frequently used today, it seems - because of 'intern' at the beginning, I suppose.


----------



## Gilles DENIS

Je peux vous donner des milliers d'exemple, avant le 19e siècle ou l'adjectif "intestin" (ou "intestine"), très largement utilisé, signifie clairement "interne". Dans certains domaines, il est beaucoup plus utilisé que "interne". On trouve des exemples assez similaires en anglais (par exemple je suis en train de lire un ouvrage du début du 18e siècle qui parle de guerre interne à l'Ecosse : "intestine troubles")
Lorsque l'on parle au 18e siècle, par exemple, des mouvements des particules (de vinaigre, de sang, de sang malade de la syphilis), on parle toujours de mouvement intestin des particules. Pasteur utilise encore cet adjectif dans ce sens. Ici, dans l'Artique, il ne s'agit certainement pas de sang, de sauvagerie : pas de guerre sanguinaires ou féroces, mais bien de guerres internes.


----------



## Gilles DENIS

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> The original meaning of "internecine" was 'bloody, savage' (from Latin), but it acquired 'intern(al)' as another meaning- the one more frequently used today, it seems - because of 'intern' at the beginning, I suppose.



ce n'est pas ce que dit le tlfi, la référence pour la langue française. "intestin" viendrait du latin _intestinus _« intérieur » (p. ex. _bellum intestinum _« guerre civile ») :
http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/visusel.exe?11;s=3509493600;r=1;nat=;sol=0;


----------



## Gilles DENIS

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> The original meaning of "internecine" was 'bloody, savage' (from Latin), but it acquired 'intern(al)' as another meaning- the one more frequently used today, it seems - because of 'intern' at the beginning, I suppose.



ce n'est pas ce que dit le tlfi, la référence pour la langue française. "intestin" viendrait du latin _intestinus _« intérieur » (p. ex. _bellum intestinum _« guerre civile ») :
http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/visusel.exe?11;s=3509493600;r=1;nat=;sol=0;

pour le tlfi, intestin est synonyme d'interne et donc : guerres intestines=guerres internes


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Or from "Latin _internecinus_, from _internecio_, massacre, from _internecar_, to slaughter, massacre: _inter_ (intensive) + _necare_, to kill". "You pays your money and you takes your choice", as the saying goes.


----------



## Gilles DENIS

Mais la discussion partait de "intestin"... pas besoin de s'intéresser au latin "internecinus" ou autres mots latins ! you wander off the subject... "intestinus" is enough and correct too...


----------



## Itisi

Mais 'guerre intestine = internecine war !


----------



## Gilles DENIS

OK ! mais alors "internecine wars" signifie alors "internal wars" (voir http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/internecine) et fait bien référence à un aspect interne comme "guerres intestines" (quelque soit l'étymologie) et non à un aspect sanglant, sauvage, etc.


----------



## archijacq

Dans le contexte de l'Arctique, "guerres intestines" me semble vraiment une expression mal choisie. En anglais on parlerait de "scramble/race for the Arctic". C'est la nouvelle "ruée vers l'or".


----------



## Gilles DENIS

Je suis assez d'accord. L'auteur ne semble pas très rigoureux. Il semble s'être un peu laissé aller à un certain automatisme d'écriture, sans rigueur sur ce qu'il veut vraiment exprimé.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

In #22, I was referring to cairo02's #8 & funnyhat's #10 replies to Tresley's #3: Yes, "internecine " & "internal" (EN) can both now be used to mean "_intestin(e)_" (FR) when referring to wars/conflicts/strife, and to the original etymology of "internecine" in EN, not to that of "_intestin_" in (FR). Thus I'd say (_à la_ archijacq's #26) the EN & FR adjs can't be used to refer to "_guerres intestines_" if these 'wars' are among several nations, and "internecine" meaning "bloody" doesn't really apply here; perhaps "_la lutte acharnée"_, as in "no-holds-barred struggle"?.


----------



## Tresley

I eventually found the translation of *'turf war'*.
It seems to fit both external and internal conflict, because it's about the fight for terrirory and ownership.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

"Turf war" is excellent. Urban gangs fight for territory which they can control & sell drugs in; the right to obtain, not drugs, but oil & minerals, is what the countries are fighting for, & the reference to gangs places them on an appropriate level, morally.


----------

